# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > QiDi 3D Printer Forum >  First X One V2 problem

## raylo32

Been making many successful prints and finishing up the last one when the print head went to park it moved all the way to the right then made this horrendous noise and vibration.  It seems like the head came up on the limit switch but kept trying to go past the limit... I think.  see video below.  It does this whether printing or simply engaging the level routine.  When the head gets to the far right just noise and vibration and it is locked up.  Then after making this demo video I found a little countersunk hex head screw on the work table.  See photo.  I can't find where it goes and don't know if that is the cause or just a result of the vibes.

I guess I will need to contact support unless someone here has had the same issue and has a solution.

https://youtu.be/MxwkiflEi_8


screw.JPG

----------


## raylo32

Well, I found where the screw goes.  It is one of 2 that hold the print head fan onto the print head.  I also found a post on another board about the limit switch cables and connectors being an issue  So I wiggled the connectors and cables on the affected motor assembly and I am back in business, at least for now.  The print head stops at the limit, and beeps and indexes itself properly.  Fingers crossed that is it for awhile.

----------


## raylo32

LOL... or not.  It worked for about a half dozen times testing against the x axis limit, beeping and indexing properly.  Now back to grinding and vibrating.  But wait... Wiggled the connector again and working properly again.   Uggghhh.  Gonna try a print whilst it is working, then if it messes up it won't happen until the final parking after the print.  I just can't leave it unattended.

----------


## raylo32

OK, most likely the limit switch cable.  The problem goes away when the print head is mid range y-axis that relieves the bend in the x-axis cables.  I ordered a couple new ones but at least I can still print if I start out with the print head mid range y-axis.  If it is towards the front of the cabinet in y-axis I get the problem and it basically locks up when it tests the right x-axis limit.  Parts are cheap, and it doesn't look like too much trouble to replace.  Hope that is the issue.

This video demonstrates:

https://youtu.be/l7wyItu6Xo8

----------


## raylo32

I have done a couple more tests where it is grinding and I push on the cable and it stops the grinding and does the indexing and beeps normally.  So I think before I replace the cable I'll release it from the tight bend they have created the way it is zip tied to the motor cable and try to relieve the stress on it and see if that works consistently.  My printer is only 2 weeks old but has about 15 prints on it so far.  That back and forth from the initial indexing puts a lot of stress on the x-axis cables.  I sent Qidi the video, maybe something for them to address in future mods.




> Glad you figured it out.  I had the same issue with my Tech 1.  I put a zip tie on the cable to hold it to one side to test it.  Been there since.

----------


## raylo32

Well, it is going to be a few weeks to get the new x-axis limit switch cable and it was acting up more and more so I decided to repair the existing cable.  I had a pretty good idea where it was damaged, where they had crushed it by over tightening some zip ties binding it to the motor cable where they make the tight loops.  Sure enough after I removed the cable and tested it with my meter I found the red wire open circuit.  I cut it then tested in each direction to find the break, cut it out and spliced it with some 22g wire I had laying around.  So I am back in business again.

To Qidi's credit they offered to refund the cost of the part I ordered (you get parts on eBay, not Qidi site proper) but at $2.00 I am not going to worry about it.  To their discredit this problem was caused by careless assembly, basically crushing the delicate wires in the limit switch cable and actually cutting the red one at least partially with the sharp corner of the zip tie.  Hope they learn a little better QA going forward.

I guess now I can add 3D printer mechanic to my list of skills.  ;-)

----------


## lowbeamo1

Thank you for the post. I had a similar problem with my QIDI printer after reading your post  I clipped the tie wrap and wiggled the cable and sure enough problem isolated to bad x-axis cable.

----------

